# burn marks while pressing transfer on tshirt



## etgser (Feb 19, 2009)

today it looked like the tshirt burned ??white t looked like the box from the transfer burned the tee? i had to increase the temp due to transfer ink staying on the plastisol sheet,,took it to 400 degrees and 12 secs..looks like a big box burn ..lol but the transfer came out great when the temp was at 390 and pressed for 12secs wasnt working too great,
thanks ahead of time


----------



## TerryCombs (Nov 11, 2009)

Did you print this transfer yourself? If so, this is how it should work...

1) For cold peel, transferring all the ink as you've said, you should print the transfer on T75 paper (T55 is for Hot Peel - meaning some of the ink stays on the paper).
2) When you print the transfer, the ink should be partially cured at 220. Full cure causes the ink not to transfer properly.
3) The heat press should be set at 350-375 and transfer should be done for about 15 seconds. This should be below "scorching" time and temperature.
4) Raise the heat element slowly and rub the back of the transfer with a folded T-shirt for about 20 seconds to cool the ink before peeling the transfer paper away.

If you're using purchased transfers, I would call the manufacturer for trouble-shooting.


----------



## moe_szys1ak (Jun 16, 2008)

I don't know how bad your scorch is or if this will work with a heat press, but if I scorch a shirt with the flash dryer while screen printing I spray the scorch with a hydrogen peroxide/water mixture and put it back under the flash dryer for 15/20 seconds and the scorch disappears.


----------



## etgser (Feb 19, 2009)

plastisol transfers from art waves,xit all them.........the white tee burned from the temp from being too high


----------



## baddjun1 (Aug 5, 2009)

Did you use a teflon sheet and does it cover the whole pressing area?


----------



## etgser (Feb 19, 2009)

Yes to both ..i think it was just too hot


----------

